# Off Topic



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Michelle, her dog, and our pigs.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Stixman,

How old is she?

My boys are young men now and they hate those pictures we pull out of them with their baby teeth. They were so darn cute at that age!


----------

